# Macroglossia (enlarged tongue)



## Andros

http://www.springerlink.com/content/w3301503xmk53771/

Thyroid Symptoms Of the Mouth.

http://www.ehow.com/about_5449510_thyroid-symptoms-mouth.html

More.............

http://jada.info/cgi/content/full/133/7/849

Most articles site hypothyoid but I know for a fact that this occurs w/ hyperthyroid also.

If anyone finds a credible source for that, please post the link here.


----------



## Gudrun

I have this, it's gross. My tongue is too big for my mouth. It's the one symptom that I can't seem to explain away, you know? After my disastrous endo appt. I've been wondering if my symptoms really are just "stress" but I have this swollen, scalloped tongue that even he couldn't explain.


----------



## Andros

Gudrun said:


> I have this, it's gross. My tongue is too big for my mouth. It's the one symptom that I can't seem to explain away, you know? After my disastrous endo appt. I've been wondering if my symptoms really are just "stress" but I have this swollen, scalloped tongue that even he couldn't explain.


It's not stress. Got to find you a doc to run those antibodies' tests. We are here to validate you and your sanity. I am positive you have thyroid disease.

Sending hugs {{{{{Gudrun}}}}}


----------

